# Installed a Bigsby on my Les Paul... With no drilling!!!



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I've always loved the look of a nice Les Paul with a Bigsby. There's just something so classy about it. Plus, I actually like the subtle vibrato you get from a Bigsby or Maestro. The problem is, I could never bear the thought of drilling holes into the top of any of my guitars.

A while ago, I'd seen a product called the Vibramate that allowed you to mount a Bigsby with no modifications. It's essentially an aluminum plate that mounts to the existing holes from your tailpiece. Then there are threaded holes that line up with the screws on the Bigsby. The problem was that the only model they offered was for the Bigsby B5 (the horseshoe shaped version). There are fine for SGs, Explorers, LP Juniors, Flying Vs, etc., but no good for a Les Paul. Well, I was recently delighted to find out that they had finally come up with a version for the B7. I tracked down a used B7 about two weeks ago, ordered the Vibramate V7, and as soon as it showed up in the mail today I couldn't wait to get to work...

Here's my 2001 Les Paul Classic Plus before...










The Vibramate V7...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You start by removing the strings and tailpiece. Here's what the underside of the unit looks like...









and here it is mounted to the tailpiece holes (they included both standard (Gibson) and metric (Epi, ESP, etc.) bolts)...










Here's the other plate that attaches at the bottom...









and a helpful hint. Attach it to the Bigsby first, then mount it to the guitar with your strap pin. The small opening in the hinged portion of the Bigsby won't slip over most strap pins. Here it is installed...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Then you simply install the two small screws and you're done...










All that's left to do is string it up and enjoy...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

As you can see, the Vibramate is pretty inconspicuous from a few feet away. Even up close, it doesn't exactly stand out...




























The installation took less time than it did to restring the guitar afterwards. Another added bonus is that with about 20 minutes work, I can swap it to any number of other guitars I own and the guitars remain completely stock.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very, very cool (where's the darned "thank you" button again?)
I appreciate the detailed install photos (I always wonder how tough it would be for a klutz like me).

make sure you let us know how it holds up! 
including how well the underside pads actually protect the guitar's top


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

That's pretty slick. Great photos too.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Genius!!

Now I want that Bigsby back!! (just kidding)

Nice job man, glad it worked out so well. How well does it stay in tune? Any issues so far?

Gene.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Would this work on a 335?


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Prosonic said:


> Would this work on a 335?


My $5 bet says no, since the distance wouldn't be the same from the strap pin to the bridge. However, they likely make one for a 335. 'm sure a quick google would answer that.....

yup, different model for 335...

http://www.vibramate.com/images/Archtop-Vibramate-640.jpg


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Prosonic said:


> Would this work on a 335?


no, i've asked them - they plan to have a model for a 335 later this year - BTW, i installed a bigsby on my LP special DC with a vibramate and it's awesome!!!!!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice, I may just have to try this myself 

Where did you get the parts from and if you don't mind saying how much it cost? I saw a kit for 219$ US on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GOLD-BIGSBY-USA-...emQQptZGuitar_Accessories?hash=item439dfd3120


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

What a great tool !!!!
Geez I wish this was around when I "Bigsbyed" my Monty LP replica.

cheers
pete


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, just when i thought there were no more new gadgets anymore, along comes this. Very cool.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that is cool. I wish I had an LP to put one on.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool... and I notice that the thickness or the Vibramate means that the B7 sits a lttle higher - this means less string bearing over the bridge. This is a good thing on a double roller Bigsby - which tend to have too much downbearing over the bridge - it means the old drill the guitar mount Bigsbys don't stay in tune as well and are stiffer to operate . So it's "all good" with the Vibramate.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Very slick. Everything looks badass with a Bigsby....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Looks great! Technically, it's not 'no drilling' though if you had to drill those holes for the plate by the strap button. But the B5 vibramate kit doesn't require any holes. I know you specifically wanted a B7, just pointing out the B5 for people who wouldn't want any holes at all.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as the 335, snacker is right. There's a model in the works.
I do want to measure my 339 though. I have a feeling it might just fit.

Zurn, I actually posted a WTB ad here and picked up the Bigsby for $100 plus shipping.
On the Vibramate site, the V7 sells for $69.99. I found a seller on ebay that has them for $54.00 plus $3.95 shipping.
He has the gold B7 for $159.00 and the gold V7 for $64.00 (vibramate.com wants $89.99 for gold).
That adds up to a few dollars more than the one you posted, but this guy's shipping is cheaper.

eBay My World - joshmsr

For anyone else interested in a silver one, he has them for $104.00.
Also, Lauzon Music in Ottawa has a new one for $149.00 (allparts.com wants $174.00 US).


Torndown, there is no drilling required. The strap pin holds the plate on. Then the Bigsby screws to the plate only.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to keep my eye out for it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW, this one _really_ has my gears turning...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looks great man!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Looks great! Technically, it's not 'no drilling' though if you had to drill those holes for the plate by the strap button. But the B5 vibramate kit doesn't require any holes. I know you specifically wanted a B7, just pointing out the B5 for people who wouldn't want any holes at all.


There was no drilling on the B7 kit either. That end plate is held in place by the strap button screw....take a closer look a the pic 

These kits are a great innovation IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scottone said:


> There was no drilling on the B7 kit either. That end plate is held in place by the strap button screw....take a closer look a the pic
> 
> These kits are a great innovation IMO.


Oh ya cool. Nice feature, I missed it!

I personally would like still be looking B5 though because I'd have to guess a B7 weighs a little more?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Trust me...
When it comes to my weight issues, B5 versus B7 is the least of my problems.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is there any tuning issues with the vibramate?
Seems like a really nice idea...wonder how it is on a SG!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as tuning issues, I assume it'll be the same as any Bigsby equipped guitar.
Any tuning problems are rarely the fault of the tailpiece. It's usually the nut, saddles or tuners.
If your nut and saddles are properly "grooved" you should be okay provided you don't go nuts with the bar.

As far as SGs, up until recently the only Gibson version available was the Vibramate V5...











If you look on the last page, you'll see the new Maestro version they'll be coming out with soon.
That would look so awesome on my P90 equipped SG Special.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> As far as tuning issues, I assume it'll be the same as any Bigsby equipped guitar.
> Any tuning problems are rarely the fault of the tailpiece. It's usually the nut, saddles or tuners.
> If your nut and saddles are properly "grooved" you should be okay provided you don't go nuts with the bar.
> 
> ...


Ya I am not sure how functional Maestro's are because I have never used one. But they sure look great on SG's!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually prefer the Maestro over the Bigsby, but a Maestro wouldn't look right on a Les Paul.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> As far as the 335, snacker is right. There's a model in the works.
> I do want to measure my 339 though. I have a feeling it might just fit.
> 
> Zurn, I actually posted a WTB ad here and picked up the Bigsby for $100 plus shipping.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info! That looks pretty sweet...maybe I need a 2nd LP with a Bigsby on it!


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Great Thread and a very cool way to attach a B7 to an LP. I might check this out and do a little addition to an Epi LP shortly. Thanks. BTW, where's that "Thanks" button gone to?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome ! and gr8 pics, killer lester too


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

This fellow sells the trem and adapater as a set, has a good price, fair shipping and he is great to deal with. 

BIGSBY USA B7 & VIBRAMATE V7 COMBO FOR GIBSON LES PAUL - eBay (item 290419669376 end time Apr-05-10 19:13:30 PDT)

Swervin


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

Impressive, Thanks for the pict.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

man I dont blame you for not wanting to drill into that top... got a beautiful geet there...and very awesoem pics

Thanks for the info...

and a big darnit all to heck for making my GAS pains resurface


OSBM


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on your mod but I guess it comes down to personal tastes. A bigsby on a les paul just looks gawdy imho or any whammy for that matter! I'm not putting anyone down but it just looks wrong to me and I wouldn't go near one on a les paul period! However if that turns your crank thats all that matters - just like guitar - some like a brand and others don't!


----------

